# PPA vs WPPI



## LarissaPhotography (Jan 18, 2010)

For those of you who have tried both, what have you found are the major differences between PPA and WPPI?  Does it make sense to be a member of both?


----------



## bennielou (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi Larissa,
PPA is going to be your more "local" hands on type of folks.  They offer great insurance and have a cool magazine and contests.

WPPI, who I am also a member of, gives you a cool magazine, and contests.

PPA contests are more traditional in nature.  WPPI is on the adventurous side.

Hope this helps.


----------



## LarissaPhotography (Jan 19, 2010)

bennie - I had a feeling that WPPI was a little edgier.  so I'm guessing WPPI focuses more on weddings, seniors, and that type of stuff?


----------



## terilicudine (Jan 20, 2010)

I haven't tried WPPI so far but I am planning to join here soon. For PPA, i love the all the contests here. Better see it yourself.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 20, 2010)

> so I'm guessing WPPI focuses more on weddings, seniors, and that type of stuff?


That's a fair assumption, considering that *W*edding is part of their name.   

From what I can tell, WPPI is a bit more exclusive, or at least they like to give that impression.  I've even heard some people describe some of the members as elitist.

They both have a pretty good reputation though.


----------



## bennielou (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm not sure you could say they are exclusive....you write a check and you are in.  

Both have great contests, but PPA judges more on the "rules" theory, while with WPPI, it more of everything goes as long as it's cool.  WPPI is also a bit more lienient on Post Proccessing and Composites.

If you could only go with one right now, I would lean on the side of the PPA.  That check gives you a lot of mileage.  Depending on your sign up, you could have access to some great PPA lawyers, in case you are ever in need.  If you have a corrupt card, they can help you get the photos back.  They also have an amazing network of local affiliations that you can participate in to see how photos are judged.

I'm a member of both, and a slew of others, so I'm not playing favorites.  But for more bang for your buck, I'd got with PPA first.


----------



## LarissaPhotography (Jan 20, 2010)

Yea, we're already members of PPA - that's for sure worth it to us.  The Office Depot discount alone pays for the membership.  I just wasn't sure if it made sense to also hop on the WPPI bandwagon.


----------



## stagi (Jan 20, 2010)

I am a member of my local PPA but not the national.  Also belong to WPPI which I do love, mainly for the annual conference.  There are always some pretty great speakers, a good range of topics.  Lots of stuff to get you inspired!


----------

